# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Tijd en minuten samenvoegen in ??n cel(zie voorbeeld)

## RinseWest

Goedendag,

Ik wil een excel bestand converteren naar een *ICS bestand

Wie kan mij helpen aan een formule om een tijd en minuten samen te voegen in ??n cel

Zie mijn voorbeeld


8: 20 (2 cellen) moet worden 8:20 in een cel

Alvast vriendelijk dank
Rinse

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Duplicate threads are not allowed.  Thread CLOSED.

I will move the parallel thread to non-English Excel.

----------

